# No LFE coming out of my HTPC SPDIF except Media Center



## dannieboiz (Apr 18, 2010)

For some reason, I'm not getting any sub output from my HTPC using anything but 7MC. Is anyone else having this issue? 

I have a Diamond DDL sound card but I've checked all the settings.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

dannieboiz said:


> For some reason, I'm not getting any sub output from my HTPC using anything but 7MC. Is anyone else having this issue?
> 
> I have a Diamond DDL sound card but I've checked all the settings.


You are missing a setting somewhere. Check under window>sound and under your sound card configuration.

There is so much redundancy in these settings that it's easy to miss one. It could also be a software compatibility issue, but those settings can be pesky.


----------

